# Which jacket do you like, if any?



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2006)

i need one for every day, no special occasion. they're both miss sixty, so any rants/raves? thanks!

http://cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluef...300&amp;height=300

http://cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluef...300&amp;height=300


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

I like them both but voted for the first one.


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the first one.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the look of the first one.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 25, 2006)

the first one


----------



## LilDee (Oct 25, 2006)

both!! but since i could only vote one, i chose the first one


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Took me a minute to realize they were different LOL! I'm an idiot! I like the first one!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 25, 2006)

Jen I think the first one is so cute!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 25, 2006)

you need something with a pocket and jacket one definitely offers that cus your hands could get cold.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 25, 2006)

they are very similar...but i'm going with the first one.


----------



## monniej (Oct 25, 2006)

they're both cute! in fact, they look exactly the same to me, but i'll pick #2!


----------



## Maja (Oct 25, 2006)

I voted for 1st one.


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 25, 2006)

The first one looks really nice.


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2006)

at first i was like wtfs the difference...but then i noiced. and the first one wins


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, I don't like fur collars (too big and bulky, and they just make my hair static-y!), but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the first one -- except I accidentally voted for the second one in your poll, oops!



I like the more classic yet fitted seams on the first one!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2006)

I like the first one better.


----------



## echanting (Oct 26, 2006)

The first one .


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 26, 2006)

first one like everyone else!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree with Lisa.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2006)

First one . But both are cute.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Oct 26, 2006)

I think the first one is adorable!!


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 26, 2006)

1st


----------



## lynnda (Oct 26, 2006)

First one!


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

both


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 26, 2006)

The first 1


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

thank you sooooooooooooooooo much, everyone!


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 27, 2006)

First one...its more stylish and simple


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Took me a minute to realize they were different LOL! I'm an idiot! I like the first one! Me too...


----------



## Leony (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the first one too!

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you sooooooooooooooooo much, everyone! So, did you finally get it? lol


----------



## Annia (Oct 27, 2006)

I liked them both, but I chose #2 and only because the pocket zippers aren't showing, making it classier. I know I am silly..


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks, girls!

leony, not yet!


----------



## Solimar (Oct 28, 2006)

First one, but they are both cute.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 28, 2006)

I like the first one.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Cheebs (Oct 29, 2006)

The first one.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 29, 2006)

I like the first one better.


----------



## kaeisme (Oct 30, 2006)

They both are cute..but ..I am partial to the 1st


----------



## heidijvz (Oct 30, 2006)

The first one is soooo cute!

Heidi in NC


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

the first one


----------



## windyjo1 (Oct 30, 2006)

I really like the second one.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## jaybe (Nov 7, 2006)

I voted the first one cos it looks more fitted. Does the second one have a hood and the first one not? Then, I'd prob go for the second one if it had a hood cos it's handy for drizzly rain when it's not wet enough for an umbrella. Have to think practical when you're in a constant battle with hair frizz! Me, I mean, not you LOL!!

Did you get it yet Jennifer? Go shopping girl.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks, all!

i haven't ordered it yet, but i will within the next few weeks!!


----------



## ivette (Nov 7, 2006)

they both look the same to me


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the first one just a bit better


----------



## Annia (Nov 8, 2006)

So I took a look at the jackets again. To compare, after reading some other posts. I agree the first one is SLIGHTLY more form fitting but that could be that the jacket is smaller to fit the mannequin and the second could be a size bigger on the mannequin, making it less form fitting. But it's just a picture, and not in person--so it's hard to tell. I like the lines on the first jacket vs the second, but I also think the first jacket.. the pockets are a bit harsh.

It really depends on what look you're going for though!


----------



## charish (Nov 16, 2006)

i voted for the first one


----------



## magosienne (Nov 17, 2006)

the first one. i love the fur collar.


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2006)

I voted for # 1.


----------

